# GOTM November 2009 - Felsstein's Hufschmid Blackdroid 7



## DDDorian (Nov 22, 2009)

*November 2009 Guitar of the Month: Felsstein's Hufschmid Blackdroid 7*

Congrats to *Felsstein* for winning November 2009's GOTM, as voted on by you, the Sevenstring.org membership!

It seems hard to believe but this is actually the first time a guitar from our very own Patrick Hufschmid has taken out GOTM - and what a fitting choice this Blackdroid 7 is, too. Felsstein, you are a lucky, lucky man. Take a look:

















































Figured Sapeli-Mahogany Body
Sipo-Mahogany Neck
Bloodwood zero-radius fretboard
24 frets
Luminescent side-dots
Kent Armstrong custom pickups
Hipshot Hardware
27.5" scale
Bolt-on construction
Black distressed finish
Non-standard design reversed headstock
3.6KG total weight

Congratulations to this month's winner!


----------



## Daemoniac (Nov 22, 2009)

So by "December", you mean "November," right? 

Congrats to Felsstein as well, beautiful guitar


----------



## Felsstein (Nov 22, 2009)

Thanks alot guys! Thanks to everyone how has voted!


----------



## -K4G- (Nov 22, 2009)

Congrats. Loved everything bout it.


----------



## Daemoniac (Nov 22, 2009)

Hey it's been fixed


----------



## dreamsfrag (Nov 22, 2009)

Congrats !!!


----------



## hufschmid (Nov 22, 2009)

Thanks guys for voting for Alex guitar, I'm sure this made him really happy and I'm also happy that you enjoy my designs 

PS: I resized the pics for dddorian but he is off line, pm sent


----------



## DDDorian (Nov 22, 2009)

Argh. Yeah, the name's fixed, as are the pics (thanks Hasselhuf)


----------



## Fred the Shred (Nov 22, 2009)

Congratulations, Patrick and Felsstein - a VERY well deserved victory, IMO.


----------



## Swarth (Nov 22, 2009)

Congratulations


----------



## Apophis (Nov 22, 2009)

Congrats, PURE WIN


----------



## Rick In Pa (Nov 22, 2009)

Congrats on winning and on the amazingly gorgeous guitar!!!


----------



## SpaceDock (Nov 22, 2009)

Huf's guitars are absolutely beautiful. I think any guitarist would be proud to own such a masterpiece.


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan (Nov 22, 2009)

yea!we need GOTM blackdroids every month!!congrats this is a very well deserve wining


----------



## White Cluster (Nov 23, 2009)

Congrats to Huf & Fel.Well deserved.


----------



## GodBlessTexas (Nov 24, 2009)

Man, that's sexy. Congrats!


----------



## johnnysitarphil (Nov 26, 2009)

im sorry i didnt vote for you, you have a sweet axe, but i dig the neck through and floyd on my axes. Yours would be an awesome backup guitar though.


----------



## liamh (Nov 28, 2009)

About time a Huf won gotm.
Congrats both of you.


----------



## i_love_tazzus (Nov 29, 2009)

Awesome axe, good sir. It could be at home in any show. =)


----------



## Harry (Dec 2, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## Hendog (Dec 2, 2009)

Wow.


----------



## mamadow (Mar 24, 2010)

Holy shit 

I just discovered this section of the forum!

This is exactly the guitar I want which I am currently saving for!

After visiting patrick last day, I was really impressed


----------



## Joey Hohgrefe (Mar 29, 2010)

absolutely stunning guitar! wish i could have one lol


----------



## Ladiesman-10000 (Mar 31, 2010)

Dandy as FUCK!!!!!!


----------



## Skanes (Apr 4, 2010)

Such a sexy guitar.


----------



## chadpetit (Apr 8, 2010)

love it.....stain looks amazing


----------



## thefpb2 (Apr 8, 2010)

This guitar is so rad, use it in good health


----------



## DJENTxCORE901 (Apr 8, 2010)

I found these guitars on myspace a while back, and I was glad to see a telecaster shape in 8 string. I've always wanted a 24 fret telecaster shape 7 string. I wish they made these guitars in different wood colors and If they had a telecaster 7 string I'd buy the shit out of it.


----------



## DJENTxCORE901 (Apr 8, 2010)

oh yeah. sexy guitar. that's all.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Apr 9, 2010)

DJENTxCORE901 said:


> I found these guitars on myspace a while back, and I was glad to see a telecaster shape in 8 string. I've always wanted a 24 fret telecaster shape 7 string. I wish they made these guitars in different wood colors and If they had a telecaster 7 string I'd buy the shit out of it.









SEXYTIME!


----------



## metal_tones (Apr 10, 2010)

Congrats. Looks killer!


----------



## korken (Apr 16, 2010)

Like the glam couple out there


----------

